# oh no! a MOUSE!



## Bon (Mar 13, 2014)

So we've been busy working at sorting + packing for our move the beginning of June and I found THIS!










Have NO clue how it got there but it looks like an omen to me! LOL

Bon.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Well, looks like you've got no choice but to get a hunter to go for that mouse, now, don't you think? Lol.

Looks like a wonderful omen to me! :wink


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

LOL! Maybe a kitty already has you picked out as his/her human and is just letting you know.


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Thats great xD definitly a sign! Lolz 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Joe711 (Jan 4, 2013)

A gift has been sent down from god for 2 new kittens to play with... 

Maybe you should get the 2nd kitten a toy cus 1 mouse will make a fight 


Kitty 1: HEY THATS MINE
kitty 2: NO ITS MINE


----------

